# New Tool for Contractors



## JimEberly (Jul 3, 2018)

Hello all, 

As a drywall & painting contractor of 25 years, I understand the choke points of the job that can eat up your time and resources. For those of you who include painting services, I have been using a tool to expedite my process that I would like to recommend. You can find the bucket buddy clip at the following link:

http://www.bucketbuddyclip.com/about-1/ 

This simple tool has helped me paint much faster, and makes painting on ladders 100x safer. Thought I would pass this on to my fellow contractors who can benefit. Cheers!


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

top of the list toy for cazna .....


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Lol yeah well, Sure been in many situations that woud have been handy. It might get messy though.


----------

